# October exam with TF depth



## nw-b (Feb 20, 2011)

I am taking the first steps to studying for the October PE exam in ME with TF depth. I haven't worked a hugely technical job in the last couple of years, so some studying is going to be in order.

Can you give me some ideas about how to build a study schedule and what materials I should get. So far I have the MERM with the practice problem book, and have started looking at it. What else should I get? Practice tests, obviously, maybe SMS...other ideas?

And do people REALLY study 300 hours for this???

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MadDawg (Feb 20, 2011)

nw-b said:


> I am taking the first steps to studying for the October PE exam in ME with TF depth. I haven't worked a hugely technical job in the last couple of years, so some studying is going to be in order.
> Can you give me some ideas about how to build a study schedule and what materials I should get. So far I have the MERM with the practice problem book, and have started looking at it. What else should I get? Practice tests, obviously, maybe SMS...other ideas?
> 
> And do people REALLY study 300 hours for this???
> ...



If you start studying now for the October exam, I don't see how you wouldn't spend 300+ hours. I spent about 150 hours total (September - October) preparing for Mechanical T&amp;F and like you haven't worked in a very technically-oriented job recently. If you follow the schedule outlined in the beginning of the MERM (skipping the sections it leaves out of the course outline) you should be fine. I read/skimmed over the chapters in groups for the first ~2 weeks of studying and then worked practice problems. I got the SMS T&amp;F, Lindeburg Practice Exam, and the NCEES practice exam. I worked the NCEES exam under timed conditions about 3 weeks before the exam and that helped a lot.

One thing to note is that the SMS &amp; lindeburg test are frustrating at first (i.e., take more than six minutes, if you can even solve them at all without looking at the solution in the back), but reviewing them over and over and finding the necessary equations in the MERM was good practice for me.


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 20, 2011)

150-200 hours is about what I put in. 300 I think is overkill.


----------



## xpacegator (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello nw-b:

I took the Mechanical T+F Exam in April 2010 and passed. It was my second attempt at taking the exam. This is what worked for me:

1) Surround yourself around positive, supportive people who understand what it's like to take a licensing exam. You'll need the moral support and understanding.

2) Purchase and organize study materials. Lindenberg (PPI) Manual, Six-Minute Solutions Manual, NCEES Past Exams, old textbooks, pocket reference guides, good Mollier diagram, good Psych Chart, etc. It takes quite some time to compile all this information.

3) If you are taking the T+F, highly recommend that you get a copy of Steam Tables (English Units). The Keenan, Keyes, Hill and Moore tables are excellent. The greatest advantage to having them is that you will never have to interpolate. Speed is crucial in the exam. Why waste time trying to guess or interpolating a property value?

4) Once you have all the materials, develop your own tabulated binder with worked out problems, notes, study guides, diagrams, etc. This will help you tremendously with working problems fast. Some reference information may come from the internet. If you print it out and put it in your binder, it may be of great value. You will find yourself always going to the same Material Properties Table or Formula Sheet. Make a copy of it and put it in your binder. In my case, my binder became more valuable in the exam than the Lindenberg Manual.

5) Stay organized and tab your books as you go along. The quicker you can find information, the better chances you will have.

6) I personally studied on Saturdays and Sundays, 6-9 hours each day for 6 months. It's important to keep your mind in the game, to sharpen your skills a little bit every day, to become more familiar with your reference books. To do this, don't slack during the week. Work at least one or 2 problems a day. You can do this at lunch, before bed time, or in the morning. Just like an athlete, practice makes perfect. Keep your mind on the prize.

7) As October approaches, devote time to study the practice exams. If possible, go to a quiet library and do a mock exam that is timed so that you can get some good practice. Once finished, devote time to review the exam. Review the NCEES exams thoroughly. Know how to answer EVERY SINGLE QUESTION that has been asked in previous exams.

8) Be comfortable on the day of the exam. Get good rest the night before. If possible, take the days before the exam off from work and do some reviewing and practice. Take a good lunch with you, don't try to risk going to a local restaurant and being rushed.

Like I said, this is what worked for me. Best wishes to you.


----------



## nw-b (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for answering, guys. I really appreciate the input.


----------

